# The no-4 letter words Thread



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

I am dismayed by the constant use of 4 letter words. The 4 letter words are everywhere in all aspects of society. We do not require 4 letter words to express ourselves, So I am starting a thread without any 4 letter words. No 4 letter words are allowed in my thread. You will notice no 4 letter words at all in in my discussion. It has to remain so. Please engage in conservation, but no 4 letter words at all!!!!!!! 

I drove to the movie theater and saw the movie "Ice Age", I later saw the movie 
"The Taking of Pelham 123", has any other persons viewed either of the listed movies?


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 8, 2009)

Welllllll....... I guess I'm fucked (six letters) on this thread.

Sorry, man. The devil forced me to do it. 

- Jim


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

you typed the word "this". "This" has 4 letters. Uhh, I tried to express myself clearly. No 4 letter words!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> you typed the word "this". "This" has 4 letters. Uhh, I tried to express myself clearly. No 4 letter words!


Fecal material! So I did, but you used 'need' in the original posting. For shame!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh no! I did use a 4 letter expression.It was a mistake, I did try to examine the passage carefully, but I missed it. For shame indeed.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Fecal material! So I did, but you used 'need' in the original posting. For shame!



To observe the spirit and letter of the law, I changed my original posting.:doh:


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 8, 2009)

Fatgirlfan said:


> To observe the spirit and letter of the law, I changed my original posting.:doh:



I had two in my first posting. I caught one and edited it, but missed the other one.

It's quite difficult to do feces similar to the subject under discussion.

 -Jim


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 8, 2009)

Why is it difficult to eschew tetragrammata?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 8, 2009)

I thought it might be quite humorous to provide a comment in its original format, but having all the offending words blanked out. It reminded me too greatly of the horrors of the Smurfs. Similar to a "____ in the blank" activity. However, on these boards, those would become greatly entertaining to a majority, mildly offensive to a minority, and likely would cause great turmoil in the end.

But, what the hell! You only live once! Or rather, "____ the ____! You ____ ____ ____!"


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

You can see the difficulty with the terrible 4 letter words, I am making a mission out of not using any. Smurfs? I do not possess any problem concerning Smurfs or promoting Smurfy speech. I appreciate all efforts to avoid the use of 4 letter words. Any of us may use the 4 letter words in any other thread, except at the present thread. 

Say "no" to the use of 4 letter words!


----------



## mango (Jul 8, 2009)

*I agree. 

It is difficult to construct sentences without the use of 4 letter words but it can easily be achieved. 

I recommend the use of alternative verbs, nouns and adjectives to the 4 letter variety which can broaden the vocabulary immensely.

And.. refer to a thesaurus if you are having trouble.

Great concept by the way!

*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 8, 2009)

You do understand... because of one thread, I continue to count letters in all my words on other threads, simply because I'm thinking about it? It's amusing and annoying alike! 

On top of Mango's comment, I conceive the thread to be a great exercise in grammar alongside the broadening of vocabulary. Great fun!


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

mango said:


> *I agree.
> 
> It is difficult to construct sentences without the use of 4 letter words but it can easily be achieved.
> 
> ...



I'm happy about the argreement you are showing me. I think numerous people preach the evils of 4 letter words, but few are willing to ensure the 
demise of 4 letter words for once and for all. The way to achieve the end of 4 letter words is to ban all 4 letter words.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> You do understand... because of one thread, I continue to count letters in all my words on other threads, simply because I'm thinking about it? It's amusing and annoying alike!
> 
> On top of Mango's comment, I conceive the thread to be a great exercise in grammar alongside the broadening of vocabulary. Great fun!



Now, I am laughing so loudly, that my hearing organs are picking up the sound of laughter.


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 8, 2009)

*Perite 4 letter words ;but, after awhile this may all be just Bovis stercus.*


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 8, 2009)

Without identifying the offenders or their offenses, I simply desire to bring to the attention of people on the thread the following: certain offending words began to breach the 4-letter perimeter. It seems to me the proposal to eliminate these commonplace, linguistic atrocities is clearly of a higher difficulty imagined at the beginning. Certain measures to prevent future violations could begin to aid in the efforts, perhaps?


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> *Perite 4 letter words ;but, after awhile this may all be just Bovis stercus.*



Hmm B.S.?? Perhaps, but the passage of aevus can disclose all.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 8, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Without identifying the offenders or their offenses, I simply desire to bring to the attention of people on the thread the following: certain offending words began to breach the 4-letter perimeter. It seems to me the proposal to eliminate these commonplace, linguistic atrocities is clearly of a higher difficulty imagined at the beginning. Certain measures to prevent future violations could begin to aid in the efforts, perhaps?



You are presenting an excelent point. I believe the elimination of all 4 letter words can achieve the desired outcome.


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 9, 2017)

A thread which I opine worthy of resurrection! The noble and condign objective set forth in the OP shall slumber no longer! 

Unite, forum readers, against the quadraletters! May the thread you are currently reading be a haven... A stronghold against their wretchedness and villainy!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Mar 12, 2017)

The afternoon of today I watched _The Taking of Pelham 123_.

The Big Apple was quite different in the contemporary timeframe!


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (May 16, 2017)

I really should contact Monty Python and chide 'him' for the horribly offensive choice of words in the following 'musical'(?) selection.

"Chopped animal parts, chopped animal parts, et c."

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8huXkSaL7o"]"Chopped animal parts, chopped animal parts, et c."[/ame]


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2017)

whatt willl I feell likee writing on thiss pagee ?????


----------



## nitewriter (May 23, 2017)

To be or not to be. What's the question again?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2017)

It pleases me to be assured of the current thread's continued existence. Let it thrive, and continue to offer amusement and mirth!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2017)

Success!

Great job everyone! :bow:


----------

